# Онемение ног после операции на позвоночнике



## Екатериная (16 Окт 2021)

Мне 37 лет, рост 158, вес 85. Повилось онемение обеих ног (стоп и икроножных) ночью, после микродискэктомии (левосторонняя парамедианная секвестрированная грыжа) на 12 день после операции (уже 4 дня), теперь просыпаюсь от этого и плохо сплю. Сажусь и все ощущения востанавливаются до исходных: сразу после операции исчезла боль в левой ноге полностью, но появилось онемение (стопа и икроножная). Правая нога до операции совсем не беспокоила, но после операции онемела ягодица, заднее бедро и правая сторона промежности. Днем встаю каждые два часа и не наблюдаю такого онемения, как ночью. Вопрос: это пройдет или нет? Какие исследования провести перед посещением врача невролога?


----------



## La murr (16 Окт 2021)

@Екатериная, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.
Рекомендую пригласить в тему Валерия Борисовича - @vbl15


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

Пройдет.
ЭНМГ ног, но лучше через 3 месяца, если не пройдет.
3 месяца лечим радикулопатию.
Но, если кроме онемения есть слабость ног и не можете ходить на пятках и носках, то всё немедленно.


----------



## Екатериная (16 Окт 2021)

Вроде, нормально с ходьбой (только что проверила). Левая хуже ходит из-за онемения, но могу. Правая, как до операции без проблем. Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

Тогда просто ждем и лечим нейродистрофический синдром.


----------



## Екатериная (16 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, как лечить нейродистрофический синдром, надо записаться к неврологу? Спасибо.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Окт 2021)

Конечно. К нему, к физиотерапевту, к массажисту, инструктору ЛФК. Или вариант к вертебрологу, он обычно почти все умеет!


----------



## Екатериная (17 Окт 2021)

Спасибо!


----------



## vbl15 (18 Окт 2021)

Екатериная написал(а):


> ...Правая нога до операции совсем не беспокоила, но после операции онемела ягодица, заднее бедро и правая сторона промежности. Днем встаю каждые два часа и не наблюдаю такого онемения, как ночью. Вопрос: это пройдет или нет? Какие исследования провести перед посещением врача невролога?


Выполняйте МРТ, возможно ранний рецидив.


----------



## Екатериная (18 Окт 2021)

@vbl15, как лечится рецидив, только операция или можно консервативно? Мне на прием к неврологу? Спасибо.

Записалась на мрт на четверг 21.10. Мне установлен имплант Диам, с ним можно делать? У меня нет документов о его составе, только оплата счета. После операции прошло 18 дней. Спасибо.

Правильно я понимаю, что имплант нельзя было устанавливать и он теперь давит на нервные корешки? Надо его удалять?


----------



## Олёнушка (25 Окт 2021)

@Екатериная, у меня тоже Диам стоит. С ним можно делать мрт.


----------

